# Hello, from S E Ohio



## Redeemingacres (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello my name Brad, I am a new beekeeper w/2 hives (more this spring) and operate a small hobby farm. We are an organic farm and trying to read every thing I can about organic beekeeping. This is a great site.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Just a comment about your goal of "organic beekeeping," since bees fly where they choose over many thousands of acres, except in very special circumstances, you really can't control what they forage on. You are, however, able to control whether the bees are "treated" in the hive, or not treated.

You will see that there are plenty of _heated discussions _:lookout: about "treatment free" beekeeping here at Beesource, but relatively little about "organic", likely due to the difficulty of controlling how the bees forage.

And if you haven't yet found Michael Bush's site, its worth a look:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## Redeemingacres (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Radar,what I am trying to accomplish is treatment free beekeeping.


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome Brad! Hope your hives are doing well so far this winter. Did you guys get a lot of snow last night?

FYI-since bees fly 2 or 3 miles to forage, and you don't know exactly where all they've been -they won't let you call your honey organic. Which doesn't mean you can't do everything that you control in organic way. Generally, it follows Treatment Free, but there's more to it than just that, of course.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Brad, you are not too far from me


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site Brad. It is a great site!


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey, Brad. We're pretty close. I'm between Athens and Nelsonville. Welcome to the site.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brad!


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome Brad~we are NE Ohio beekeepers. Glad to have you as a member. This is a wonderful site.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Brad, there is a label that's easier to get than organic, its called naturally grown.
http://www.naturallygrown.org/programs/apiary-standards


----------



## ycitybz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello Brad and welcome to the world of addicted Beekeepers 
Make sure to join your local club as they will be able to provide answers to any questions you may have. Here is the site I found for your area and you're always welcome to come up to east central ohio Beekeepers. (E-coba.org)
HOCKING COUNTY BEEKEEPERS ASSN.
Annette McClain
20193 SR 328
New Plymouth OH 45654 740/385-5305 [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Or, if you're willing to come to Athens, you'd be welcome at Athens County Area Beekeepers. Next meeting is Jan. 17.


----------

